
Taxes for Revenue Are Obsolete (1946) [pdf] - Suncho
http://bilbo.economicoutlook.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/taxes-for-revenue-are-obsolete.pdf
======
neilwilson
Easier to read in HTML

[http://home.hiwaay.net/~becraft/RUMLTAXES.html](http://home.hiwaay.net/~becraft/RUMLTAXES.html)

